# Midwest Furfest?



## Jacek (Oct 15, 2006)

Is anyone here going to be attending MFF? I may be going with my mother, Nashiva, and I wanted to know if anyone else here is going, or has gone, and is it a good con to go to? This will be my first furry con!


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2006)

There's a 83% chance I'll be there if I can get enough money together in the next four weeks.


----------



## Jacek (Oct 15, 2006)

cool n_n if you are, would you like to meet up? That would be fun to meet some fellow furs that I have seen about the forums.


----------



## Lyenuv (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll  be there this year, in the artist alley along with Kyoujin, Korthie pie and Daz, Sapphire and Clawed


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll more than likely be there.  Pimpin' art and plugging Morphicon.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be there as Lyenuv mentioned :3 its my first time going too!


----------



## dani-kitty (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be there! Not sure if I'll be doing the alley, though.  I think I might just wanna chill and spazz out. ;D


----------



## Doodles (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be there, freezing my grooties off.


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone know when and where it is?  There's almost a nil chance of me going for various reasons, but this is the one I'd have the least trouble getting to...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 30, 2006)

garudaserpent said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when and where it is?Â Â There's almost a nil chance of me going for various reasons, but this is the one I'd have the least trouble getting to...



furfest.org


----------



## Landis (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be there riding up with my friends in kentucky but besides them I wont know anyone there.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I will definitely be there at MFF.  It will be the first time that I attend this furry convention.  I will be there one day only, and that's November 19.

I'll probably mingle, shake the hands of the many furry artists, and maybe buy a few things.


----------



## SageHendrix (Nov 1, 2006)

Ill be there with bells on!  Hope to meet lots of new furs and maybe get some inspiration for new art styles.


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm totaly going!  ^_^ I've only missed two since 2000. (when it first started)  
I'll be in the alley most of the time, but I like chillin with people in general so I'll be out and around. ^_~


----------



## Tiberius Flavius Drasus (Nov 2, 2006)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I'll be there as Lyenuv mentioned :3 its my first time going too!



It's a total blast!!  ^_^  You'll love it I promise!!
Are you going to be in the alley?  If so, can sit by ya and get some tips. ^_^

Cant wait!!!!!!  TWO FREAKING WEEKS!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2006)

Tiberius Flavius Drasus said:
			
		

> Sapphire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hoping to get a seat in the alley all weekend, I did well at AC and can only hope for the same at MFF


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Nov 10, 2006)

<plug>  I'll be there, in Artists Alley, selling sketches and maybe badges as well.  My stuff is reasonably priced, and I am very prompt. </plug> 

This is gonna be like . . . the best con EVER.


----------



## jill (Nov 10, 2006)

moi, gotta make the dough


----------



## RokKaiser (Nov 10, 2006)

I will be there!  Not quite sure what im gonna do there yet XP  But you will see my tail wandering around and buying some good art ^_^


----------



## tacticalsnake (Nov 11, 2006)

It's a good convention, IMO. I've only been once before, and I'm going to be there again this year, and I'm planning on living in the artist's alley again and then wandering into various corners of the hotel after it closes... again, but I enjoyed my self. 
Maybe this time I'll remember to print off a sign for my table this time instead of scratching something out at the last minute like I've done since... 2003... :<

Hey, wait, that's next weekend, isn't it? OH SHI I better hit up staples for ink tomorrow, then...


----------

